# Suddenly peeing on the sofa...again



## JimD1007 (Jun 4, 2014)

One of our cats - a three year old female - we've had problems in the past with her peeing right in the middle of our bed ruining the mattress. So we just keep that door closed.

The other cat is an 8 year old neutered male and they've always gotten along very well.

Now, 18 months later, she suddenly started peeing on our new (7 months old) leather sectional sofa which dripped down to our brand new $6K hardwood floor and ruined whatever section was wet.

Why would she start suddenly doing this again? Might it be a urinary tract infection or a territory issue? She does not do this anywhere else.

We now have to keep the sofa covered in towels and I'm buying a few of those automatic air puffers to train her to stay off the sofa.

Your thoughts?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

If you deter her from using the sofa without resolving the problem she will probably simply pee somewhere else.

Has she had a vet check?

How many litter trays do you have? Are they spread around the house?


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

Exactly as OS says, she can't get to the bed to pee so she has started on the sofa, if you stop her getting on the sofa she will register her distress or displeasure elsewhere. You need to address the root cause of her distress. 

My guess is the problem is not physical, because she is choosing places that are really upsetting to you. If it was a physical problem I would expect her to be peeing on the floor possibly in a discreet corner. This looks to me like a blatant cry of distress. 

If it was a territory issue with a cat outside, I'd expect the pee to be near the doors or windows where this other cat appears. So my guess is whatever is upsetting her is psychological and it's within your home. 

As OS says, how many litter trays? Some cats no matter how many trays they have will share, some don't want to. (Mine share and both pee in one and poo in the other, I can tell whose pee because they go in specific places in one tray - that's how important trays can be. I would be able to tell if the dynamics of their relationship changed because I would see some differences in the trays.)

Have you noticed any areas of the house where one cat or the other used to go but doesn't go any more, or didn't go much before and now spends more time? Is there any change in their behaviour when you put their food down? Is one of them avoiding the other one, or anything like that?


----------



## JimD1007 (Jun 4, 2014)

We have 2 litter boxes. We took her to the vet and she had a slight temperature and a slightly raised level of calcium which MAY be a sign of melanoma. They put her on anti-biotics which began to lower it and we'll have the level checked again in 2 weeks per the vet.

But she is still peeing on the sofa and this morning (for the 1st time) she peed just outside the litter box.

We can't trust her any more on the furniture and we have to keep our brand new leather sectional sofa and the new hardwood floor near it covered in towels.

She also seems unable to relax...just waking around aimlessly and meowing. Is it possible she has early stages of dementia? I'm actually being serious. Is it possible?

If we cannot get this resolved, we will have to put her down. It really hurts me to say that, but the stress on my wife is very high and she has a very stressful job already.

The peeing outside the litter box is a big sign...I just don't know what it says.

We are at our wit's end!


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Dementia at 3? I doubt it. There must be an underlying problem there.


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

That would be very early for dementia. Much more likely with wandering aimlessly mewing that she is in some kind of pain or mental distress. 

If you want to resolve this problem you first need to sort out her medical problems and that may resolve all your issues. If it doesn't, then we can look at other things. 

Things like a puffer to stop her going on the sofa are likely to increase her stress levels, make her problem worse and not help her physical health. You may have to be patient a little while longer. 

Could you put a plastic sheet over the sofa for now?


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I agree ^^ dementia at 3 yrs old is extremely unlikely. Her behaviour is undoubtedly due to stress and discomfort caused probably by a health issue.

I assume the vet has checked her for a UTI, and found nothing? However she could still have cystitis (FLUTD - Feline Lower Urinary Tract Disease) which might well account for her peeing on soft surfaces away from the tray. The causes of FLUTD are various. One cause is crystals in the bladder. To rule this out would need an ultra sound scan.

It would be a terrible thing to pts a 3 yr old cat because they have a health issue that can be treated - I hope you are not serious! Just saying it because you are stressed Please don't give up on this lass, I beg you.

For the moment focus on the possibility she might have FLUTD.. Start by cutting out ALL dry food. (any cat with bladder problems should never be fed dry food)

Feed her a wet food diet to which you add a little water each meal. The aim is to increase her fluid levels and dilute her urine so it is more comfortable for her to wee, and also so her bladder is flushed of any nasty bacteria or sand-like deposits. Try and avoid wet foods that contain cereals.

I'd also make her some home made chicken broth, and give her a dish of that warmed twice a day. If you make a saucepan full it can be stored in ice cube trays in the freezer and defrosted as required. Refrigerate and skim off the fat after cooking before freezing.

I know it is easy to say, and hard to do, but please try not to get stressed by these problems as the cat will surely sense your anxiety and it will make her even more stressed. She already sounds very anxious.

Here is a thread it might be useful to read:

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-health-nutrition/363828-feline-uti-research.html

And also, on FLUTD :

Vets Dunfermline, Vets Kelty, Vets Rosyth, Vets in Fife

As well as necessary changes to diet I would also give her a course of Zylkene, a supplement which is effective at calming anxious cats. Open capsule and mix with food.

Zylkene Capsules - Pack Of 100 - 75mg - Animed Direct

Also consider giving her Cystease, which contains l-tryptophan, an amino acid which regulates mood, appetite and sleep.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Feliway-Cys...89478&sr=8-1&keywords=cystease#productDetails

For the moment either ban her from rooms with soft furnishings or bedding, or cover them in waterproof mattress covers, with throws on top to disguise them. And provide lots of litter trays around the house for the moment.

Experiment with different types of litter, in case the litter is an also an issue for her (tho not the only issue). Provide open trays as well as covered trays.

Please let us know what helps, so we can advise further if need be


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

CM, couldn't a raised calcium level possibly be causing either a pH imbalance in the urine or possibly stones? I can't see a melanoma causing pain, can it? But the vet has spotted something anyway.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I believe excess calcium can also be due to thyroid issues, kidney disease and vitamin D poisoning (eg. rat poison).
I presume your girl is spayed?
Please don't give up on her yet - lots of other avenues and tests to try I'm sure :sad:


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I have not come across raised calcium levels (hypercalcemia) being linked with melanoma before.

The parathyroid hormones and Vit D interact in the body to release calcium from the bones, gut and kidneys and deposit it in the bloodstream. Disruptions in these interactions can cause hypercalcemia. 

FH - yes, one symptom of hypercalcemia is bladder stones.

Moggie14 - yes, Vit D poisoning from plants, or overuse of supplements can be a cause. 

Other causes can be underfunctioning of the adrenal glands or the parathyroid glands. 

OP - I assume your vet is in the process of carrying out more blood tests and a full urinalysis to diagnose the cause of the raised calcium levels, as this will be crucial in terms of the correct treatment for your cat.


----------



## JimD1007 (Jun 4, 2014)

Were taking her to the vet tomorrow for more tests....already spent $500.00...


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Jim, I hope you manage to get a diagnosis of the cause soon, so your kitty can be helped. It may well be that once this health issue has been treated the weeing problem will resolve anyway.


----------



## JimD1007 (Jun 4, 2014)

First off...my heart-felt thanks for all of the suggestions, answers and encouragement!

UPDATE...

Well, we had her X-rayed and another urinalysis - both came back negative - everything normal.:thumbsup:

Their best guess is she has a "behavioral" issue. So I bought one of those plug-in pheromone dispensers to try to calm her down.

The only change we made in our condo was replacing the carpet in all areas except the bedrooms with real hardwood flooring on April 25th. Six weeks later she begins this sofa issue. I wonder if that could have sorta freaked her out?

Three questions..

1) Should I get more than one dispenser? 

2) Are they available in a stand alone (like on a table) version?

3) She's been licking my fingers recently when I pet her (need for salt?). Is this common?


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

New carpet can often be a source of stress, as can the smell left behind by vacuuming. I don't know but if the hardwood floor and glue or whatever has a smell, it could. Unlikely to delay the effect until 6 weeks later though.

A diffuser alone is not a solution. It is one tool to help take the edge of the stress while you work hard to get to the root cause of it and address it. That's like putting a band-aid on a hole that need stitching - until you stitch it, it will keep bleeding.

Lots of theories around as to why come cats like to lick your hands, personally I'm not convinced by the salt argument. I think it's about bonding with you by mutual grooming, it can be about insecurity, it can be a sign of frustration that another cat in the house is refusing to mutual groom even. I sense there can be a social position aspect to it but don't ask me what that is. If she hasn't done it before I would think she is asking for your help in some way.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Jim, I'm very pleased to hear that her test results are negative. 

I have not heard of a free-standing pheromone diffuser. How would it be powered? In fact the makers recommend having several of them and plugging them in, in all the areas where the cat usually sleeps.

But, I agree with Foreverhome, pheromone dispensers on their own are unlikely to resolve the problem. Cats behave in the ways they do for a reason, so what is important is careful detective work to try and find the reason why your cat is peeing on the sofa. 

Regarding the refurbishment in your house, cats are very good at making associations between one thing and another, and then being very reluctant to give up the association later on. So I guess it is possible if you use covered litter boxes that the fumes from the varnished floors could accumulate inside and the smell might make her feel nauseous. Thus she began to associate feeling nauseous with using her litter boxes. But if this were so I'd have expected her to have a problem straight after the floors were done, not 6 weeks later. So, as a theory of 'cause' I think probably the new floors are a 'dead end' in that respect. Sorry 

It may seem basic but it is always worth reviewing your provision of litter boxes and type of litter whenever a problem like this develops. How many boxes do you provide? She needs at least 2 for herself. If you have more cats, then the rule is one box per cat plus one extra. 

However as she is having problems with her toiletting I would provide about half a dozen litter boxes for her at present, spread around the house. Make them a mixture of covered and open, in case she has a preference. (open ones can always be concealed behind a fire screen.). 

Use a clumping cat litter that is soft on paws and like sand in consistency. In the UK the cereal based litters are popular. Experiment with different litters. 

Have you cleaned the sofa thoroughly with an enzyme cleaner so there is no trace of the smell of urine? If not she will keep going back to the same spot as her 'toilet'. 

Are you protecting the sofa with a waterproof (mattress) cover, and a throw to disguise the waterproof ? This is important until the problem has been resolved. 

Incidentally, I meant to ask before - is she using her litter box OK for pooing in? 

Review her diet - don't feed her dry food, as it can cause low level chronic dehydration resulting in urine that is very concentrated and uncomfortable to pass. Again this can cause a painful association with the litter box. 

So feed her a wet food diet and add a little water to every meal so her urine is more dilute and plentiful so it can flush out any bacteria lurking in her bladder. 

Finally, if she does make a puddle on the sofa, or anywhere away from the litter box, try not to be angry with her as it won't stop the behaviour. It's
likely to make her feel frightened and anxious, and could even make the problem worse.


----------



## JimD1007 (Jun 4, 2014)

Oh no...I can never be angry at her. She is so sweet aside from this issue. I totally understand the dynamics involved regarding trying to "punish" her. It would only break my heart and confuse her.

And yes, she is using the litter box for both procedures...although I don't know how much of her pee is split between sofa and litter box...


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

As she is using her litterbox sometimes for peeing (and pooing) then that suggests even more she may have an intermittent problem with physical discomfort when she pees. As I mentioned this will cause the cat to associate the litter box with discomfort and they go and seek a soft surface elsewhere to pee on. 

The other possibility is that sometimes she does not feel at ease using the litter boxes for some reason, e.g. noise or disturbance in the vicinity of the litter box, such as perhaps when it is located near a washing machine etc.

Another quite common cause of litter box problems in multi-cat households is when one cat subtly prevents the other cat from using the litter box. But as you haven't mentioned you have more than one cat, this would of course not apply.

If you are feeding dry food I would definitely switch to wet (canned) food. You have nothing to lose by it, and it may just resolve the problem.


----------



## JimD1007 (Jun 4, 2014)

Another update....

Here's what we did. We bought another litter box, one of those plug-in calming diffusers and calming drops for their water.

We also are now keeping our bedroom door open all day (now with a plastic underlay just in case) which still has carpeting.

I think the new hardwood floors may have bothered her and having a place to go with the carpeting gives her comfort as she loves to lay on our bed.

And so far, for almost a week, all is well.

So maybe we have it solved...maybe. What say you?


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Jim, it's sounding very positive - well done if this has solved it. As you say, it could be the hardwood floors that are the problem for her. Though I am more inclined to think it was the provision of an extra litter box that has helped. It could even be a combination of things that's made a difference.

Whatever the cause of her behaviour I do hope things continue to go well, but if there are some slip-ups please don't loose heart. You have shown it is possible with a bit of detective work to improve things a lot, so if it turns out to need a bit more detective work I am sure you will manage to find the answer. 

Good luck with everything


----------



## JimD1007 (Jun 4, 2014)

Another update...

It's been another two weeks or so and we've only had ONE issue.

Here's what we did. 

Since she only pees where the sofa cushions meet, we put down aluminum foil at those spots only. And ever since, she has not peed on the sofa except the one time I forgot to put all the pieces down before going to bed.

The next morning....yup...she had peed on that one spot with no aluminum foil.

So I guess we have to keep our sofa looking like a BBQ grill while we're not home or at night.

Funny thing is the older male cat does not mind laying on the aluminum foil...


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Jim, I'm very pleased to hear of the improvement:thumbup1:

I really, really do not want to be a killjoy, my only concern is that as the 
_cause _ of her behaviour has not been identified there is a risk she will simply go somewhere else in the house to pee if she is 'upset' again.

Or is there something specific about the fabric of the cushions that attracts her to pee on them do you think? Because you can bet your bottom dollar this kind of cat behaviour is not random, or done on a mere whim. There is always a specific reason for it, and it is a matter of identifying the reason.

There is a now an excellent new thread on the boards, as a sticky, on the subject of house-soiling cats. Reading it is to be highly recommended for anyone who has a cat with such problems. It covers all the relevant issues in detail.

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-trai...peeing-pooing-house-house-soiling-thread.html


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Just read this thread as i have the same problem with my Bengal, it is always where the cushions meet ,but this has gone on for years,shes 12 now, and she has done this ever since we got her, at 13 weerks
I have gone tjhrough so many settees, people must think i am just wanting a change, [a lot] i will try the tinfoil trick to see what happens, i have got a leather suite so its not particularly soft material
She has done it on the bed in the past but for some reaon seems to have stopped thati have plastic mattress cover on top of my duvet, and under a bedspread
I have plastic sheets on both my settees, with a throw on top, whih i can take off and wash, but i try to keep my eye on her, and i dont leave her in the room on her own
I hope you have continued success with your quest for a reformed cat


----------

